# Concerta High vs. Adderall High



## lala.elsa

How different does the high feel between Concerta and Adderall (Both taken in pill form orally)?  Is Concerta significantly less strong?

How does a Concerta high feel?


----------



## Tommyboy

Adderall high is preferred by most, including myself.  I really didn't feel high at all from concerta.


----------



## CaseFace

You can't compare them in terms of which is stronger, because in my opinion the highs aren't even remotely similar to begin with. Concerta is like all the side effects of amps without the goods. Take enough to get high and really you are just antsy, un focused, chatterbrained, feeling like shit, etc.


----------



## highhooked

yea concerta makes me fucking want to kill everyone i come into contact with im getting hella angry just thinking about it ha but adderall on the other hand... mmmmmmm


----------



## lala.elsa

So Concerta really lame?  I mean adderall makes me feel like I could run through a wall.


----------



## Eric_56

Concerta is an extended release form of methylphenidate. 
If you were to compare methylphenidate IR against Adderall IR - Adderall would be the more popular choice when it comes to recreational use.


----------



## †∆†

concerta has very little abuse potential, don't fuck with it


----------



## thuggin-highlifeyo

concerta is time relese an ppl say its hard to chew because of that but if u put it on ur molars an grind it breaks almost instantly it dose take some pressure but not as hard as ppl say


----------



## Cohesion

†∆†;8987867 said:
			
		

> concerta has very little abuse potential, don't fuck with it



perfect


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

Argh...sustained release METHYLPHENIDATE. I hate phenidate. It makes me real moody and angry. I can't compare the high because I've never experienced a high from Concerta. No matter how much I tried. Adderall is easily the better choice.


----------



## gman7104

damn why does every1 talk shit about ritalin? If you felt shitty and angry you probably took too much. It varies greatly but my first time I sniffed 40mg and it was way too much, 20mg or even less did a superb job. Any more than that and the opposite happened. It's pretty weak but it gets you super pumped and makes you feel pretty nice. 

And I wouldn't get concerta, even if you remove the time release the powder on the inside contains shit you shouldn't snort. Try to get the non XR ritalin and sniff 20mg you should like that.

Then again I've heard of ppl needing 70mg to experience the full effects so like I said it varies greatly.


----------



## Feldais

I took Concerta not really knowing what it was and I ended up packing and cleaning my house with out really noticing any fatigue or bitchyness. Now Adderoll xr I didn't respect and ended up taking 2 10millys and snorted 3 later that night. Was fuckin up for 3 days. Won't be doing that again lol But if you are wanting to get high Adds are the best.


----------



## youngnwithexp

*concerta*

well, i just snorted concerta for the first time, ive never done adderall. the effects come within a few min and i feel great right now. its a pain to crush though. you can look that up though.


----------



## babyyphat

if i could get addreall again, id say its more fun. i use concerta a lot, it pretty mch just makes me feel awake, alert, compulsive to clean and such.


----------



## youngnwithexp

*well.*

im on concerat right now, is its a bad downer once the affects wear off?


----------



## pLur4eVer<33

youngnwithexp said:


> im on concerat right now, is its a bad downer once the affects wear off?



depends how much you took,

1 pill shouldnt do much, but 2+ leave me tweaked/pissy for like a good 8 hrs


----------



## drjohnny

anytime i tried concerta without 'disabling' the time release mechanism it never worked for me and just made me feel like crap for a long time, however cutting it in half made it work alot better but still not as good as adderall or dexadrine


----------



## Randy Bobandy

lol sorry for the bump
but i have adhd, was perscribed concerta, then adderall, and i have a full 120 pill script (well, not 120 pills now....) of both, and i must say, having adhd and all, if i chew a 37mg concerta it dont do shit, but i snort 10mg of adderall xr twice within an hour and im unstoppable. best drug to take before a fight, before dirt biking, before anything you want to be intense. after that rush hits im down to do anything.
dont smoke weed on it though. just makes you paranoid and stressed out.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I've actually found that smoking cannabis helps take the edge off stimulant highs.  Sort of smooths 'em out.  

Of course, YMMV, I personally find cannabis to be an effective anti-anxiety agent and I use it for that purpose.


----------



## Louis CK

Focalin beats them all haha...much smoother than adderall and you can actually get some thinking done. 

Cannabis + stims seems to have grossly different effects from person to person. I don't enjoy smoking at the peak of my stim high, but when coming down, it's great.


----------



## Alprazolam8129

Adderall over all. I've been on, adderall, focalin, concerta, ritalin, vyvanse, & have done loads of dexdrine. And i gotta say adderall is probably the best, i started with it, & am now back on it. Something i noticed focalin after awhile just makes you sick; as with any stim you take everyday, so now i sell my prescription and when i wanna have a lil fun ill take about 70-100mg of adderall mixed with like 30mg of oxy or hydrocodone then when i start coming down, do some type of opiate like oxycodone about 15-30mg depending on tolerance and i promise you you'll understand what i mean.


----------



## BabyGurl3171

What is Focalin? I was gonna ask my dr bout Adderal, but I'd like to learn more of Focalin as I never heard of it. Same effects of Adderal?  TIA!


----------



## Siccness909

Concerta is horrible...I fuckin hate that shit

Adderall though is great, happy, energized, speedy, talkative, euphoric etc...for a couple weeks till you get used to it haha

My honest opinion on Concerta though is spot on with someone said up their

"basically a stim with all the bad side effects of an amphetamine"

whatever something was said to that nature lol


----------



## Siccness909

caseface99 said:


> you can't compare them in terms of which is stronger, because in my opinion the highs aren't even remotely similar to begin with. Concerta is like all the side effects of amps without the goods. Take enough to get high and really you are just antsy, un focused, chatterbrained, feeling like shit, etc.



this


----------



## Escapedysphoria

Not a fan of either, but Adderall > Concerta anyday. Dexedrine >>>> any other prescription stimulants.


----------



## EEhouseEE

All i can say from my experience with amphetamines. ( ive only done concerta lol ) The comedown is a longg horrible feeling. This is especially worse if you drink or do a high dose. I dont think iam ever going to do a high dose of stimulants without some opiate around or benzos, i just cant take comedowns.


----------



## Ginaalbie

I so agree...without weed I cant get rid of anxiety


----------



## Pjkt2501

Alright guys, I'm gonna close this up. It's subjective; there's no HR-relevance left; and this is a quick Q and A forum.

PM me with any queries.

- Pjkt


----------

